# [SOLVED] Command and conquer kanes wrath sound problems



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guy's

I've been playing kanes wrath for osme time no problems at all i love the game but now all of a sudden i go online on a ranked automatch and get my *** kicked because the person who says the stuff like *"Building"* and *"base under attack"* is not saying anything Ive tried reinstalling and im still getting the same problem all other sounds work.

Even on oblivion *when i talk to people* they don't say anything and when i say goodbye to them *they say goodbye* but not anything else but thats probably because i installed oblivion put the mods on then installed shivering isles and knights of the nine and i will reinstall that to see if the problem persists.

Any ideas?.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Command and conquer kanes wrath sound problems*

have you changed anything recently?like sound cards,or speaker setup's.sounds like a problem i had once with a 5.1 soundcard running on 2 channel speakers.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and conquer kanes wrath sound problems*

Might be that I've changed my vista to play 5.1 instead of 2 speakers i will try to change it back.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and conquer kanes wrath sound problems*

Wow thanks again pharaoh it must of been like 8+ times you've helped me out now =] i appreciate it and also i hopefully wont have to reinstall oblivion now too i will check that out later too.

Thanks alot bud


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Command and conquer kanes wrath sound problems*

your welcome i thought it sounded like the problem i had once.glad ya got it fixed.marking thread solved.


----------

